# balrog conversion to greater demon WIP



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

the current work, as you can see, not nearly done, I need to purple up the wings, and put purple in the eyes, along with highlight the legs and abdomen.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

nice Krythos +rep!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent , Excellent i'm digging it very much!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool idea man never seen anyone attempt it before. Good job man ! JD


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome job, + rep, ive always wanted to use the balrog for something in my army, but it doesnt fit my theme, maybe just for fun...


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

its brilliant but i am wondering wer eis the 'conversion' aspect of it?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

kl i like it, i thinking of doing this myself


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Hmmm*

good idea mate, now, is there any way I can use a balrog in a tyranids army?

M


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice; be careful though, as i've been warned before about using LotR mini's in 40K armies. Apparently it's some crap breach of copyright or something, they won't let you enter tournaments with it, and some GW stores will not let you use it in 40K games they run. Gits.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Hummm..., this might be a good idea for a Slaanesh Daemon Prince with 'lash of submission'. Good work:victory:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Nice; be careful though, as i've been warned before about using LotR mini's in 40K armies. Apparently it's some crap breach of copyright or something, they won't let you enter tournaments with it, and some GW stores will not let you use it in 40K games they run. Gits.


only tournies. I dont play in tournies, when I do, its with my crons.


----------

